# Fishing tip # 627 Better Oxygen/Air Distributor. Cheap too.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">FISHING TIP # 627 <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">AIR/OXYGEN DISTRIBUTOR FOR YOUR LIVE WELL<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Go to your local garden shop--even Wally World and pick up some small rubber soaker hose and a tee fitting. Cut the hose to fit the inside circumference of your well and insert the tee fitting. Next attach the hose to the inside of your well (right on the bottom)with 5200 compound. Plug the hose from your pump into the 3rd side of the tee. This will producemore tiny bubbles than any system I've seen.[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">[/B]


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

is there anyway to git a picture of this...I can't see it in my mind...Thanks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll have to draw something. I don't have any of thesoaker hose right now. Basically it fits in the bottom of your well tight against the wall. It is held in place with 5200 compound. The Tee joins the end of the mist hose and the 3rd leg of the Tee plugs into your aerator or oxygen supply.

By the way, this hose is usually black and about a half inch in diameter with an internal diameter of about 1/4". The walls of the hose are thick and very porous. I sold the boat that had a well with this system in it. Later Imade one for a friend using a 5 gal bucket for a portable well.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome... i will have to try this


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Hell My secret's out!!! LOL I been using soker hose for a 100 years! I cut a peice of soker hose as long as my cooler stick one of those 350GPM bildge punps on it plug the other end and im off fishing! :usaflag_


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Just goes to prove that there are no original ideas these days. Darn sure works, doesn't it?


----------

